# Trolling motor brace by Anytide



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Looks like a great idea! Nice and sturdy while running or trailering. Your 100% right about the integrity of the mounts on today's trollers. They just don't seem to last if not supported....


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

That is sweet!


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

I thought about something like that as well, but im a freak about having snag free decks.
Luckily my friend bought one of the big money min kota transom mount motors and converted it to bow mount. He gave me the transom mount bracket and i put it on mine. Its made of solid aluminum, so i dont think im gonna have a problem.


----------



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

why not use a bow mount with a removable bracket?


----------



## NoeWayJose (Dec 14, 2011)

Anytide good people


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

> Its made of solid aluminum, so i dont think im gonna have a problem.


I hope not, I did look into getting an aluminum bracket, but it would actually cost me as much as the entire TM cost me. 



> why not use a bow mount with a removable bracket?


As a lot of us have found out a bow mount isn't ideal for many of our small skiffs, they take up a ton of room, are much heavier, and have to be adjusted each time you deploy it because our decks ride much lower and cost between 2 to 3 times more. Some use them and like them, I had a bow mount and chose to go back to a transom mount turned around and like it. Plus on many skiffs because of the front deck design, or lack of a front deck at all a bow mount isn't an option. 
As discussed the only bad part is the crappy mounts they make these days, but this brace solves those issues. 

Yes, Anytide is good people, I hope to hit the water with him when the warmer weather shows up.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

ramline has one for us cheapskates--low profile but not as classy!


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

That's the one I mentioned, problem is you have to pop it in an tighten it every time you pull the TM up. With Anytides you just stow as normal and you don't have to strap it unless trailering or going through choppy waters. It really is a nice solution IMHO.


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

is the arm removable?


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Mine isn't, didn't want it to be since my TM never leaves my boat, but I'm sure tide can make one that would be.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

we can make it removable with a 2 piece base plate, fold-down, or any configuration/application. 
-a


----------



## Paul_Barnard (Oct 28, 2011)

Who makes that mount firecat?


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

If you mean the mount the TM is clamped to, it is one I built with some help from a friend a while back.


----------



## Paul_Barnard (Oct 28, 2011)

Yep, that's the one I meant Firecat. Do you know of a commercial source for those?


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I'll shoot you a PM on that.


----------



## shanerain55 (Aug 10, 2010)

Where did your trolling motor mount! I have a rolled gunnel skiff with about a 2 inch drop to the deck, so I have not been able to find a TM mount that will work. Thanks.


----------

